# Ariens snow tires



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello I have an older Ariens with the 3 bolt tire setup. I find myself slipping at the end of the driveway were the plow dumps snow on the drive. like the snow hog







but I'm not sure what size I will need or if they even fit,







can someone point me in the right direction, I think this blower is a 1973, 110000 or 220000 or h4 or h5.


Ken


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With the solid rubber tires like that you are going to have a bit more trouble. You are going to have to get new rims. The good news is some of the 922xxx series did have pneumatic tires and are capable of upgrades so you should be able to find rims that fit.










Your other option is to try screwing some studs into those tires or getting some chains for them. Have you seen this thread?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/10354-stud-not-stud.html

Another option is look for the larger 924xxx series blowers with differential and trade yours or sell it for a bigger one.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I would buy a set of pneumatic tires & rims off eBay, then swap some good tires on there like the ones you pictured. You said your wheel are have the 3 bolt hub right? They are pretty common on eBay. Or you could just wrap some tire chains on the wheels you have to help with the slipping. It like night and day with the chains on the wheels.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

wow I never had the idea to try studs, thats great. nice so I change the tire and rim with tire that have air then find snow hogs to fit, any comment on snow-hog ver another snow tire?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard the X-tracks work better than the snow hogs. I have snow hogs on mine and they seem fine.

Be careful with ebay rims as most of the bigger ones are 6" or 8" rims and I think yours is 4" rims. Not sure if they use the same bolt pattern or not. Actually, I think the 8" ones are 4 bolts.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

this is harder than I imagined all I see are crazy numbers like this 4.10/3.50-4
but I will keep looking
thanks for the super fast reply's


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

How much space is there between the tire and the chassis? They do make tire chains for solid rubber tires. My 10ML uses 12x3 solid rubber tires and I found a set for about $30 w/ shipping.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Man them old tires on older snowblowers are just about worthless my dad has the same problem with his old unit. If you can find chains it will make a big difference if not then new wheels and tires. Ck out the Kenda Tire site they have several aggressive snowblower tires is several sizes.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

db130 said:


> How much space is there between the tire and the chassis? They do make tire chains for solid rubber tires. My 10ML uses 12x3 solid rubber tires and I found a set for about $30 w/ shipping.


there is a bit of space


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

What's the tire size on listed on the sidewall of your current tires?


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Kestral said:


> Man them old tires on older snowblowers are just about worthless my dad has the same problem with his old unit. If you can find chains it will make a big difference if not then new wheels and tires. Ck out the Kenda Tire site they have several aggressive snowblower tires is several sizes.


I think my problem is the 3 bolt rim, the unit is in great shape, and I've done a lot of work to keep it in running order, but like shryp said I really need to just get a better blower, I did pickup a larger Ariens for $100 but its still in the works here is a photo of her


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

db130 said:


> What's the tire size on listed on the sidewall of your current tires?


10.25 x 3.25


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm sure there are other vendors that sell the appropriate chains, but here's one that supposedly fits your tires:

2 Link Tractor/Snowblower Tire Chain for Universal | 3301I

If you click on the Specs tab, it says the chains can be used with the following tire sizes:


Packaged 1 Pair Per Carton
Tire Size	10/10.5x2.75
Tire Size	*10.25x3.25*
Tire Size	10x3.5
Tire Size	13x4.00-6
Tire Size	14x4.50-6


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you measure the actual outside diameter of the tire?
I have a set of chains I swear came off of the same diamond tread hard tires on the older red craftsman blowers.

If you measure it and let me know I can see if they will fit.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just painter her


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ken692 said:


> this is harder than I imagined all I see are crazy numbers like this 4.10/3.50-4
> but I will keep looking
> thanks for the super fast reply's


These what you need? Don't know anything about them except what you see in the ad. Cumberland valley craigslist in Pa. They're 4.8 8


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

They look cool but I have 4 inch, are the 4.8 8 to big, I think they are to big? they look awesome ebay has them for $75


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

So I did get them exact tires Db the person had them on ebay for $49 with $20 shipping,after seeing your post they gave it to me for $35, nice. there is some cracking on the side wall that makes me nervous. After looking at the older tires on line these look nice. I believe the $139 price tag quoted on there cuz the snow hogs are $85 and the rim has like no rust, ill make these work. I just hate adding weight to it.
Here the listing








Selling pair of unused snowblower wheels and tires. Tires are Duro 4.8-8 and 2 ply. They have very minor cracks on the side wall. Just use the tires if you do not need the wheels. No Refunds , No Returns.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Can you measure the actual outside diameter of the tire?
> I have a set of chains I swear came off of the same diamond tread hard tires on the older red craftsman blowers.
> 
> If you measure it and let me know I can see if they will fit.


they are 33" circumference


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

looks like I 'm hitting the bucket by 1/2 inch anyone ever put spacers on these before looks like I'm stuck


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, those are quite a bit larger than the old ones. I would think if you use spacers to get the wheels outside of the bucket you are going to have issues with the wheels driving on unblown snow mounds.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

its hitting the round part of the impeller think it can still stay in the 20 inch bucket, but great point.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

ok I found these 
*Dorman/1/2 in. - 20 x 3/4 in. hex head wheel bolt*









now I just need 1/2" spacers


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

tires are on but there larger and the bucket (and the engine) are at a slight angle, here is a gif







is this going to to be a problem


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

anyone care to jump in


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you run that machine with the new tires? My guess is that your ground speed is going to have increased greatly..... Are your augers scraping the ground?


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

ah *yes *the auger is hitting, but as in the photo I can drop the skids, there up high from the original wheels


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just picked these up, not bad $10 each *4.10/3.50-6* verses the Duro 4.8-8









just in-case these dont work out


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

omg I think I need a 4" rim. what have I got myself into!!!!


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ariens offered some later model 24" machines with large or small tires/wheels. In order to do that with the same tractor housing and keep the machine somewhat level Ariens had to change the location of the axle bearing assemblies in the frame. Relocating the axle might be an option for you. It might be simple or it might get a little complicated... You can take a look and decide if your skill set fits the task at hand. 

Also, there are many options with regards to tires and wheels if you start thinking out of the box. I converted my 3 bolt axle to 4 bolt which allowed me more choices for tire and wheel sizes. You could also eliminate the 3 bolt mount and change it to 3/4" or 1/2" round steel shaft that locked the wheel in drive it with a pin. With the pinned shaft option you can virtually select any tire/wheel size from hundreds of commercially produced snowblowers.


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

update
OK I adjusted the skids (wish I did sooner, worn a bit ) and looks like the scraper seen its day, (1978) Just ordered one $10 delivered $5.21 + $5.50 shipping 
In stock. Usually ships within 4 to 5 days.
Sold by *Mowtownusa*







I have a question about the tire pressure, I'm still tiring to get the unit to run a bit more level. there was 20 to 17 psi. I dropped it to 15, and that helped. my question is can I run 10 psi or less with out hurting the drive system or killing the tires?


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

She looking better


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ken692 said:


> She looking better


Those look humongous!


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not to bad, they work great, still hard starting and after its hot she stalled under load, did the carb, new plug, need to get this electric stater mounted, we got over 30" Ya right. I don't want to spend $100's taking it to a shop, I've done so much on my own its a pride thing now, I never rebuild a block and there is no smoke but after running for a bit it was harder to pull start ?? Agh I need help


----------

